# Control Thermostat for an old Firebird Super-Q 50/90 Oil Boiler.



## DevsAd (30 Oct 2017)

Hello all.

Yes, this is an old boiler - probably 25+ years - but the owners are planning an extension next year which will house a new boiler, so they are really keen to keep this old fellow limping along until then.

We reckon the control stat has failed (the boiler 'boils', bangs and grumbles) but the part was discontinued a few years back when Firebird's supplier stopped making them.

The part is ACCSQCSTK Control Thermostat.

Anyone know of one still lying around somewhere?! Or, has anyone had one replaced by a newer equivalent?

Firebird themselves say they don't have a replacement for it, but I've been looking at ones which look very close in size - the one for the Worcester oil boilers, part 87161076210 looks to be very similar - same-ish size and shape of 'bulb', unit, fixing etc. 

Can anyone help, please?

Thanks.


----------



## roker (3 Nov 2017)

You could try using a pipe stat on the heating outlet at the top


----------



## DevsAd (4 Nov 2017)

That's a darned good idea!

Thank you.


----------

